# laparoscopic lysis of adhesions only



## mommacode (Apr 2, 2018)

If laparoscopic lysis of adhesions is the only procedure performed can we code 49329 without the documentation of"extensive". Does that rule only appy when we are trying to code adhesiolysis in addition to another procedure?


----------



## kalpana (Apr 2, 2018)

mommacode said:


> If laparoscopic lysis of adhesions is the only procedure performed can we code 49329 without the documentation of"extensive". Does that rule only appy when we are trying to code adhesiolysis in addition to another procedure?



44180
Laparoscopy, surgical, enterolysis (freeing of intestinal adhesion) (separate procedure)
If that is the only procedure performed you would bill it.


----------

